# Anyone for a Beer?



## JayJay (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, 

I've just moved to Dubai by myself, from England. 

I hardly know anyone over here so if anyones in the same boat or fancies a drink one night, let me know. 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Jay
Welcome to Dubai and the forum.
You have just missed a night out (last night, a group from this board all headed out).
Keep your eye out on this forum, as there may be another night out next month.
There are quite a few on the board that are in the same position as you, so you may hear from some of them soon.


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

JayJay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just moved to Dubai by myself, from England.
> 
> ...



mmmm u should have joined us last night

next time 

keep in touch with all of us here, share your experiance in UAE with the other expats, and keep traking the next "night out" soon 

by the way whats your work ?
good luck


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

Count me in next time too


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

bit of a beer man myself..... and also from the uk so id be up for a drink jus send me a message


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

stemck2001 said:


> bit of a beer man myself..... and also from the uk so id be up for a drink jus send me a message


Stemck2001 and Jay Jay, I'm also new to the UAE- 26 year old, Brit- beer sounds like a good idea! Drop me a line. I'm free most evenings (including tonight)- Number, 050 5828729 Best, Neil


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi JayJay and the rest of you,

I'm moving out on Sunday and it would be good to meet up with some of you for a beer sometime.

I'll get in touch when I get out there


----------



## ili (Jul 23, 2008)

*new to dubai, new to teh forum*

hey JayJay, sigilli, chris... and all the rest!!! i'm sure that u'll count me in your next gathering. hope to meet all together

cheers in advance


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I'll be out there from 1st August. I'm a Geordie... so love me beer! I'm bound to be at a loose end most nights. If you ever want a drink just give me a shout!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a feeling the next expat night out is gonna be a very messy affair!!!


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Beer*

Anyone for a beer tonight?


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Boro Boy*



Mac said:


> Hi, I'll be out there from 1st August. I'm a Geordie... so love me beer! I'm bound to be at a loose end most nights. If you ever want a drink just give me a shout!


Hey, I'm a smoggy (from boro!). Used to live in Jesmond in Newcastle! Drop me a line when you get here and we'll hook up for a beer!


----------



## gremlinr7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gday. I'm also new. Moved here 3 weeks ago. Dont know about a beer but if there's bourbon, I'm there!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gremlinr7 said:


> Gday. I'm also new. Moved here 3 weeks ago. Dont know about a beer but if there's bourbon, I'm there!


I'll second that bourbon. I will be moving out on my own on August 29th, so would definitely be looking to make friends!


----------



## ili (Jul 23, 2008)

*wlecome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My friends, i can say welcome to Dubai since i am here 10 days ago. Glad to be in touch and waiting for that beeeeeeeeer night!!! you can add me on my msn or yahoo, i posted my addresses.

c u


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

gremlinr7 said:


> Gday. I'm also new. Moved here 3 weeks ago. Dont know about a beer but if there's bourbon, I'm there!


Welcome to Dubai! I've also been here only 3 weeks. Bourbon sounds great! I'm also looking to make friends. When 's good for you?


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm most definitely a friend of Jack too - bit unfortunate his birthday's during Ramadan this year..

{ For the sake of getting this going I'll make a proposal: Scarlett's at Emirates Tower this Thursday 31st at 8pm? RSVP }

Cheers!

Update: this plan superceded, see karlos does dubai...thursday night... : British Expat Discussion Forum

See you there.


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Beer*



ctfc said:


> I'm most definitely a friend of Jack too - bit unfortunate his birthday's during Ramadan this year..
> 
> For the sake of getting this going I'll make a proposal: Scarlett's at Emirates Tower this Thursday 31st at 8pm? RSVP
> 
> Cheers!


I'm in! Any other takers?  

P.S. How far is Emirates towers from the Marina? Is it just off Sheikh Zayed Road?


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

Brit_guy said:


> I'm in! Any other takers?
> 
> P.S. How far is Emirates towers from the Marina? Is it just off Sheikh Zayed Road?


Emirates Towers is just off Sheikh Zayed by DIFC and World Trade Centre - about 15 mins in a taxi from Marina/Madinat if traffic is OK and it should be on Thursday for the holiday.


----------



## Brit_guy (Jul 23, 2008)

ctfc said:


> Emirates Towers is just off Sheikh Zayed by DIFC and World Trade Centre - about 15 mins in a taxi from Marina/Madinat if traffic is OK and it should be on Thursday for the holiday.



Great! What sort of a place is it by the way? Pretty smart of is it comparable to Waxys (part of the Ascot Hotel) where I frequented last Friday?  

I'm sure I'll be able to make it for 20:00 as no work so no risk of working late!  

Cheers!


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

Brit_guy said:


> Great! What sort of a place is it by the way? Pretty smart of is it comparable to Waxys (part of the Ascot Hotel) where I frequented last Friday?
> 
> I'm sure I'll be able to make it for 20:00 as no work so no risk of working late!
> 
> Cheers!


I would say bit more of a Slug & Lettuce/All Bar One feel to it than Waxy's but probably similar kind of crowd to Waxy's and has live music quite often I think


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

*Change of plan*

Looks like we should link up with these guys - so Apres (bar in Mall of Emirates) it is:

karlos does dubai...thursday night... : British Expat Discussion Forum

See you there!


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys.

Welcome to Dubai, I have been here just over a month myself, and loving the place... In answer to some of the questions....

Waxy's well what can I say.... you have to go there even if it is only once, a Friday there can be a lot of fun, and involve a lot of drinking, but great way to meet new people if you have just arrived. Emirates Towers, is a much smarter place, more of a bar affair, and therefore I would say smarter dress, was there last weekend and had a good night,before ending up in the karaoke bar, which is also a lot of fun... if you are drunk!

I cant unfortunately make Thursday night, as I have some friends arriving from the UK but either tonight, Tuesday or Tomorrow Wednesday for a drink somewhere central is good for me. Not sure where you are all based... Also dont forget Thursday is a public holiday here... so a long weekend! Let me know guys and girls what you fancy doing!

Andrew


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh stop it - the slug!

Very fond memories of there. ie downing jugs of snakies during the 2006 world cup and then dancing on the bar afterwards

good times!!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Brit_guy said:


> Hey, I'm a smoggy (from boro!). Used to live in Jesmond in Newcastle! Drop me a line when you get here and we'll hook up for a beer!



Will do mate!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

HEY GUYS

It's a dry night tonite!! All bars and pubs are CLOSED!!!!!!!! so for anyone planning to go out tonite, be warned!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Tee hee!! Thats going to annoy my little Irish friend who arrived here on her hols yesterday!! What about tomorrow (when I arrive) being as it's a holiday?

Thanks!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I hope I can get a beer tomorrow when I arrive!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no idea. I would presume that you can't buy alcohol tomorrow either, because if they don't serve it the night before, what chance do you have them serving it on the actual holiday?

''UAE private sector holiday on July 31 to mark Isra Wal Meraj 
WAM
Published: July 27, 2008, 15:31

Abu Dhabi: The private sector in the UAE will get a one-day holiday on Thursday, July 31, to mark Isra Wal Meraj - Prophet Mohammad’s (PBUH) ascension to heaven - it was announced on Sunday. 

According to a circular issued by the Ministry of Labour, private sector employees will get a holiday on Thursday, July 31, to celebrate the glorious occasion. 

The ministry congratulated President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice- President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, Their Highnesses the Supreme Council Members and Rulers of the Emirates, and the UAE government and people on the occasion. 

The ministry also congratulated the Arab and Muslim nations on the glorious occasion''


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh well, I might have to settle for an ice cold cafe latte with crushed ice, cinnimon and fresh cream! LOL


----------



## ctfc (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah.. no need to worry.

Islamic days start at sunset, not at midnight as ours do, so for a holiday on Wednesday, the bars would be closed Tuesday evening but open Wednesday evening since that's the following day.

Slightly confusing this week since the actual holy day is today - Wednesday - so the bars were shut last night but a day off has been declared for Thursday to give everyone a long weekend.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

OHHHH!!

Good post. thanks for clearing that one up!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So are the bars open tonight, Thursday night?  don't wanna risk going out there and then my goals being crushed


----------



## Matt Capon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bored of myself!*

Hi All, i dont move out for a couple of months, but am keen to make contacts before moving. I become bored very quickly on my own. 

Am keen to speak to anyone who will fancies beers when i get there!

Feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Mexi-pilot (Aug 25, 2008)

hello everyone i am moving from mexico to dubai on the first week of september and im looking forward to meet people to hang out over there i do not know anyone so let me know if there is any plans of going out for a beer in the next cuple of weeks


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Right, I fancy a couple of beers tonight if anyone's up for it. Again, Won't be a large night. Just a couple of cold ones and hopefully soem decent banter.

Any takers?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Mac, damn I feel like boozin but I promised myself I'd only do it on the weekends. It was a promise after I skipped about 2 weeks worth of work total in the year after weekday boozing (stupid hangovers)


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey Mac, damn I feel like boozin but I promised myself I'd only do it on the weekends. It was a promise after I skipped about 2 weeks worth of work total in the year after weekday boozing (stupid hangovers)


Ah haway Maz! Won't be a large one. Like I said, just a few beers. I'm not getting sloshed. Got work first thing. I'm thinking of 4-6 pints max!!


----------



## Mexi-pilot (Aug 25, 2008)

hey i just got to dubai is there anyone ready for a beer this weekend im staying at the princes hotel near to the airport terminal 2 but let me know where to go and lets do something


----------



## Mexi-pilot (Aug 25, 2008)

by the way my e-mail is [email protected] for anyone with msn


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Mexi-dude, I didnt see this yesterday but me and a bunch of friends went out off-roading in the dunes far from dubai last night for a night run from midnight to like 5:30am. Would have been a great experience for you. Maybe next time if you are around!


----------



## Mexi-pilot (Aug 25, 2008)

tanks dude im starting to get bored at my hotel so let me know if there is anything else for these next cuple of days


----------

